# Motohome of the year is a Pilote



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

great to hear that PILOTE have won with their Reference model the C C Motorhome of the year award. Outstanding.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Which model ?


norm


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Dan Dare model :lol:

tony

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Information/The-Motorhome-Awards-2013-main


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

REFERENCE MINE


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Yippeeeeee. Good news as we have one coming soon. Cant wait !

Any suggestions for a lickle microwave to fit please readers ?

Al


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

HERE IS THE VIDEO of it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doesn't look too bad, but very narrow passage to the loo, baggy front seat covers, and I'd always be worried about the electric bed either not coming down or not going back up again.

But I needn't worry, as I could never justify spending £52k on a Motorhome, let someone else have the joy, and I'll have it about 5 years old when all the extras have been added.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At £52 put me down for 10. :lol: 


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks Tony :roll: :roll:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

They don't float my boat as none have a big garage but I do think Pilote make a nice MH.

Martin


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pilote*

Well I'm happy with mine part exed my kontiki for this a class and 
Definitely wouldn't go back.in fact not sure if I would go back to a uk van now

Tude


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

From personal experience in the last 8 weeks of new ownership of my A Class Reference I can vouch for superb build quality. Expect a lot more dealerships from Pilote in Uk this year. I have waited 5 years to find a van that is decent in most respects and an excellent selling dealer to boot.


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

It's great to read how pleased you are with your G640LR. At the NEC spring show last week we traded our 3 year old Autosleeper Broadway for a G640LR with lots of extras. Now we can't wait for June when the new one is due to arrive.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

It is good to see how many of you are joining me with PILOTE ownership. Great solid build quality inside and out and charisma. I am looking forward to better weather to spring out in my new one and enjoy. Foreign makes do seem to have a big edge over other builders at present and I say this from long experience. The Pilote dealers I have come across so far seem to be helpful and know their products with competitive prices. Yes these vans do need some extra speccing but worth it in long run to get what you actually want.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

2 years ago we bought a 2007 pilote explorateur 715FJ and we are extremely pleased with it. The layout is perfect for us. We wouldn't have been able to afford it new. Hayes Leisure have been brilliant if we needed any help even though we bought it here in France.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Pilote A class are now very well priced in UK and why anyone would want a B class van from a British manufacturer for same or even more money beats me. I does now realise the advantage of the large cab area and double bed folding down from roof rather than a fixed double bed which takes out useful space in daytime mode. The double floor storage and pull out side drawer is superb too. I insisted on having a proper spare wheel fitted and slung underneath


----------

